# Kickstand Woes (redux)



## speedyweenie (Jun 24, 2020)

Hi Folks,

I’m new to the CABE and am in the process of restoring my ’61 Schwinn Panther III. I posted a question “Kickstand Woes” in the Tips & Restoration forum but was advised that it might be better to prevail upon the Schwinn-specific expertise contained in this forum, so am reposting the problem below.

The kickstand sags about an inch in the up position which results in the crank tapping it when riding. I suspect the cam, cam pin or spring need adjusting or replacing but I can’t get the assembly out of the housing. I can depress the spring collar so that the retaining pin is loosened enough to turn with my fingers but it will not pull out. I believe the pin head might be bunged up and catching on the inside of the housing, and the protruding tip of the pin is worn away so there isn’t much there to grab onto. Is there any way to remove the pin short of grinding it off flush and drilling it out?

Many thanks in advance for any words of wisdom.

Speedyweenie


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 24, 2020)

Had the same problem.  It was the pin.  You mentioned that you had problems getting the locking pin out.  It doesn't take much movement to get the kickstand into position to remove that pin.  Sometimes it will take a pair of pliers on the pin to get it to come free.  I ground out a large C-clamp that I use to take the spring pressure off the kick stand.  The C-clamp will hold the kick stand in what ever place I want it giving me two hands to work on the pin.


----------



## tommygun (Jun 24, 2020)

If you are a tool guy, Park Tools made the now discontinued KS-1 kickstand removal tool build specifically for this application.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 24, 2020)

Here's a picture of the C-clamp that I modified to help me remove Schwinn's built-in kick stands.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 24, 2020)

Electra makes a kickstand tool also that works on the schwinns as they copied it exactly!


----------



## speedyweenie (Jun 24, 2020)

Success!!  Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and feedback. I’m happy to report that with considerable brute force and ignorance I managed to get the retaining pin out and removed the cam assembly. To be clear, the issue was not so much difficulty with depressing the spring collar, but rather that the retaining pin was bent and mangled and didn’t want to slip out. Its 59 years of service has definitely come to an end.

After examining the cam assembly it looks like the kickstand sagging was caused by wear on the dowel pin, and maybe the cam itself. I'll try a new pin first but may need to replace both.

Thanks again!

Speedyweenie


----------



## ricobike (Jun 24, 2020)

speedyweenie said:


> Success!!  Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and feedback. I’m happy to report that with considerable brute force and ignorance I managed to get the retaining pin out and removed the cam assembly. To be clear, the issue was not so much difficulty with depressing the spring collar, but rather that the retaining pin was bent and mangled and didn’t want to slip out. Its 59 years of service has definitely come to an end.
> 
> After examining the cam assembly it looks like the kickstand sagging was caused by wear on the dowel pin, and maybe the cam itself. I'll try a new pin first but may need to replace both.
> 
> ...




Glad you got it out.  It was a puzzler.  

Start with the pin.  It is the usual suspect.


----------



## speedyweenie (Jun 25, 2020)

Chapter 3

It is a bit embarrassing and my apologies for bothering everyone again, but is there a secret method for removing a worn cam pin? I’ve got a shiny new hardened dowel pin to swap in for my old worn one, but for the life of me can’t get the old pin out. I’ve read that Schwinn cam pins don’t fit particularly tightly and that they should be easy to remove. Hah, not mine! It won’t budge even when struck with hammer and punch.

Also, when trying to relieve pressure on the pin by compressing the spring with channellocks, the spring collar on the stand side tends to compress rather than the cam-side end of the spring. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 25, 2020)

Try using a bench vise...


----------



## Roger Henning (Jun 25, 2020)

A Schwinn kickstand removal tool works great.  The reason it is hard to get out is that is not a roll pin but a small pin shaped like a nail with a head on it.  Roger


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 25, 2020)

Roger Henning said:


> A Schwinn kickstand removal tool works great.  The reason it is hard to get out is that is not a roll pin but a small pin shaped like a nail with a head on it.  Roger



Talking on kickstand itself I think...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 25, 2020)

Here's were I started when I learned how to remove a Schwinn stand.  http://www.bunchobikes.com/repair2.htm
Only thing I did different was using a piece of thin wall 1/2" PVC pipe instead of a cut up seat post.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jun 26, 2020)

The correct tools make the job a simple task!


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 26, 2020)

The kick stand tool is the dark red tool second tool up from the bottom left.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2020)

speedyweenie said:


> Success!!  Thanks to everyone for the suggestions and feedback. I’m happy to report that with considerable brute force and ignorance I managed to get the retaining pin out and removed the cam assembly. To be clear, the issue was not so much difficulty with depressing the spring collar, but rather that the retaining pin was bent and mangled and didn’t want to slip out. Its 59 years of service has definitely come to an end.
> 
> After examining the cam assembly it looks like the kickstand sagging was caused by wear on the dowel pin, and maybe the cam itself. I'll try a new pin first but may need to replace both.
> 
> ...



Process of elimination. First pin, then cam, unfortunately sometimes it’s even the spring on the kickstand itself. I love that you used the term ‘’ Brute force and ignorance’’ As I am a huge fan
of Rory Gallagher.


----------



## Sven (Jun 26, 2020)

*NOW THE REAL FUN BEGINS.. REINSTALLING IT.* 
JK....not that bad at all. This the method I use, except I use a 9/16 wrench.


----------



## Rivnut (Jun 27, 2020)

What's  your advice for removing the pin that goes through the hole at end of kick stand that is inside the built in housing. It's the one that is held in place by spring pressure.  That is the pin that needs replacing.


----------



## Roger Henning (Jun 28, 2020)

Buy the Schwinn kick stand tool.  5 minute job not 2 hours.  The red one in the picture above.  Mine is blue and says Park on it. Roger


----------



## speedyweenie (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Quick update. I’m just learning on the job here and trying to make do with the tools at hand. After more squeezing, twisting, brainstorming about possible press jigs, etc., I finally resorted to just punching the pin out (the cam pin, not the retaining pin) by laying the assembly flat on a slightly opened bench vise and whacking it repeatedly with a hammer and nail set. It was REALLY tight. Probably not the most sophisticated mechanical solution but ultimately effective.

speedyweenie


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2020)

speedyweenie said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Quick update. I’m just learning on the job here and trying to make do with the tools at hand. After more squeezing, twisting, brainstorming about possible press jigs, etc., I finally resorted to just punching the pin out (the cam pin, not the retaining pin) by laying the assembly flat on a slightly opened bench vise and whacking it repeatedly with a hammer and nail set. It was REALLY tight. Probably not the most sophisticated mechanical solution but ultimately effective.
> 
> speedyweenie





That's ultimately how it's done if you can't pull/twist it out with a pair of channel locks. If the pin is worn/deformed that may make it a hassle pounding/pulling it out. Cutting off one end close to the stand sometimes make it easier. Less pin to pound or pull thru the stand hole.


----------

